# Gun safe recommendations



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking for a good safe in the $300-$500 price range. I have been looking at the Sentry safe with the keypad that Academy sells for $359

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> Looking for a good safe in the $300-$500 price range. I have been looking at the Sentry safe with the keypad that Academy sells for $359
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Own Liberty from Gander. Touch pad and 45 minute fire rating. Good sales you can get a 20 gun safe for around 600. Sentry is not my 1st choice. Smaller Liberty's are a bit less.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have had 2 Liberty's and been very happy. Buy a bigger safe than you need. Trust me.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Just got a Liberty 50 Lincoln series that was scratched - they knocked off a grand!!!

Great product - and really fun to get into the house at 1600 pounds.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a Browning safe. Very pricey, but it's like a piece of furniture. It holds my guns plus important documents. I have the touch pad on mine. I strongly recommend the touch pad versus the traditional tumbler style. When you are looking at them, just try to open the tumbler quickly. I just tried to envision myself at night having to get to the guns quickly.

I also like the lock out feature the key pad has. You can set it to lock you out for up to thirty minutes after so many tries.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Liberty with touch pad here. Touch pad became the choice when a friend's wife took the divorce news badly and went to the tumblers and the guns sold in town at steep discount .He couldn't change the combo like with a keypad .


----------



## TexasEd (Jul 28, 2008)

My wife got me the model you listed in the original post back in September. I really like it. 

It was confusing to set up at first because the shelf sits lower than the top of the shotgun barrels. There is a gap on the back of the shelf so you can angle your shotguns in and put them in the back behind the gap.

It holds about 4 shotguns and 4 rifles pretty easily. I would get this model again but if I had more guns it would be bigger.


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a Liberty safe, Franklin series and am very happy with it. I agree with an earlier post that you should buy bigger than you think.


----------

